# su: Profibus Stecker M12



## Senator42 (5 März 2011)

Hallo
wo kaufe ich am besten für Profibus
- Stecker M12 4-Polig ohne Leitung, Schraubanschluss
- Buchse M12 4-Polig ohne Leitung, Schraubanschluss
- 1m Leitung mit M12 BU + Stecker
- 2m Leitung mit M12 BU + Stecker
- Buchse M12 mit Abschlusswiderstand
- Leitung (meterware 10m oder 20m)
(bei lappkabel teilweise lieferzeit über 3 wochen)

gibt es einen "Laden", [nicht Conrad], in Nürnberg, Fürth, Erlangen?


----------



## Sockenralf (5 März 2011)

Hallo,

schon mal bei Igus versucht?

Profibus-Stecker in M12 zum klemmen gibt´s z. B. von Jokab

Leitung sollte jeder Elektro-Großhändler haben (wenn´s pressiert kannst du zur Not am Montag bei mir vorbeikommen )



MfG


----------



## igubart (8 März 2011)

*Profibus Stecker M12*

Hallo Senator42,

ich arbeite bei igus und wenn Du möchtest, kann ich gerne den Kontakt zu den Kollegen aus unserer "ReadyChain" Abteilung herstellen. Wir haben sehr viele Stecker und flexible Leitungen für den bewegten Einsatz auf Lager, welche innerhalb von 24-48 Stunden versendet werden können.

Beste Grüße aus Köln
Christian Barthen

cbarthen@igus.de


PS: Wenn Du magst probier doch mal den Stecker-Leitungskonfigurator von den Kollegen aus - ich finde den ganz praktisch:  www.igus.de/quickpin


----------



## jabba (8 März 2011)

Phönix hat die sachen im Programm.
z.B.
*1518025* *SAC-2P-MSB/ 2,0-910 SCO* 



​








                                                                                                                                                                     Bussystem-Kabel, PROFIBUS, 2-polig, PUR,  halogenfrei, violett RAL 4001, geschirmt, Stecker gerade M12-SPEEDCON,  B-kodiert, auf freies Leitungsende, Kabellänge: 2 m


----------



## Mobi (8 März 2011)

Was für fertige Leitungen brauchst du denn?


----------



## Senator42 (8 März 2011)

Mobi schrieb:


> Was für fertige Leitungen brauchst du denn?



2 Stück: 2m mit Buchse und Stecker M12 4polig


----------



## Mobi (8 März 2011)

Das wäre dann diese:
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=1518135&parentUID=852344623


----------

